# FSW Time to find a job...



## Jay dog (Aug 30, 2011)

Evening!
I wonder if anyone out there can answer my question?
If I applied under FSW for PR, how long do you have to find a job before you're shipped back to the UK?
I realise that there is 12 months to land etc but not sure about the rest!
Cheers
JD


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jay dog said:


> Evening!
> I wonder if anyone out there can answer my question?
> If I applied under FSW for PR, how long do you have to find a job before you're shipped back to the UK?
> I realise that there is 12 months to land etc but not sure about the rest!
> ...


If you have PR status you do not need to work at all, consequently no time limit on finding a job.


----------



## Jay dog (Aug 30, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> If you have PR status you do not need to work at all, consequently no time limit on finding a job.


Thank you, trying to get my head round all the info out there and was panicking on getting a job in a certain time frame!


----------



## mute_man (Apr 13, 2011)

*indeed*



Auld Yin said:


> If you have PR status you do not need to work at all, consequently no time limit on finding a job.


:clap2:


----------

